# Draw weight change/Changing limbs/HOYT??



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Hello,,,,This question is for the tuners/tweekers that have changed limbs on a Hoyt bow...This will seem like an odd question to some , but keep in mind that I shoot Fingers...Here goes...I have a chance to buy a Hoyt ProElite, with LX Pro limbs, and AccuWheels that have draw modules on them, from 27" to 31" ...This bow maxes at 53# draw weight...I have a set of 86 deflection XT-3000 limbs, that maxed at 60#, on a ProTec riser, with #3 Spirals...I want to put these XT-3000 limbs on this Pro Elite riser, BUT, keep the AccuWheels...This "Should" make the max draw length on this bow/Limb combo very close to My draw length, and the soft back wall will allow Me to shoot with a Clicker......Does ANYONE know the approximate max draw weight that these XT-3000 limbs would be on this ProElite riser??...To clarify....ProElite riser, Xt-3000 limbs with number 86 limb deflection, and draw length adjustable AccuWheels...I'm hoping for something UNDER 70# max draw weight...Any help will be appeciated...Thanks!...Harperman


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*changing limbs*

your best bet is to call the hoyt tech dept. they can best answer your questions


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

You will likely need new Axccuwheels for the change, and usually you would gain DW with the transition from Spirals to wheels, but you have so many variables with the change that it's hard to track the differences.

That said, XT3000's with an 86def and a 29" DL (or so) sounds like you'll be in range of your DW goal.

Only someone with experience with that setup would have that answer (rare indeed), or Hoyt could really nail it down for you.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

TMan51 said:


> You will likely need new Axccuwheels for the change, and usually you would gain DW with the transition from Spirals to wheels, but you have so many variables with the change that it's hard to track the differences.
> 
> That said, XT3000's with an 86def and a 29" DL (or so) sounds like you'll be in range of your DW goal.
> 
> Only someone with experience with that setup would have that answer (rare indeed), or Hoyt could really nail it down for you.


....Tman51...Thanks for the reply...As for the Accuwheels, these wheels are adjustable from 27" to 30" or 31" draw...I figure since My draw is about 28", that I would be at the top of the draw range on these wheels, once I changed to a shorter limb...I'm also thinking that I'll long-string the bow anyway, just to get the brace height back down to what I'm wanting...This will also further reduce max draw weight...Thanks for Your post...Take care!....Harperman


----------



## 20-4X (Oct 20, 2005)

Which Accu-wheels? The new ones or the older (`02/`03 vintage) ones? If that bow has the older ones, they would be #2`s for the DLR you posted coupled with the LXPro limbs. With a 3000 limb, 28" would likely be the very last mod position. Also, if in fact they are the original accu-wheels I`m sure 52 - 54 deflection would yield 60# peak with 3000 limbs. I can`t imagine what 86 def. would be. If they are the newer version (`08 I think), I know nothing about them...PM me if you`d like...Jerry


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

20-4X said:


> Which Accu-wheels? The new ones or the older (`02/`03 vintage) ones? If that bow has the older ones, they would be #2`s for the DLR you posted coupled with the LXPro limbs. With a 3000 limb, 28" would likely be the very last mod position. Also, if in fact they are the original accu-wheels I`m sure 52 - 54 deflection would yield 60# peak with 3000 limbs. I can`t imagine what 86 def. would be. If they are the newer version (`08 I think), I know nothing about them...PM me if you`d like...Jerry


...Jerry...This bow is a 2004 ProElite, but I was told that the fella that owns it special ordered it from Hoyt...it has the Accuwheels with the draw modules that loosen up and move like the Cam 1/2's..it is a double split yoke cable set-up..There is a Hoyt ProTec, flag color, for sale in the Classifieds with wheels the same design as these that I am refering to ...Thanks for any help!...Take care!....Harperman


----------

